# Does this seem right to you?



## rcbasher_707 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey all, I have a question. I sold my Evader on another fourm to somebody for $35, with a servo and an novak xrs esc, the truck was hardly used when I had it, and now, almost after a month and a half later, he's selling it for $80. or he wants to trade it for a rc10. Does that seem right to anyone? If I knew he was gonna do that, I would of kept it. Lets just say i'm a lil ticked right now cause of it.


----------



## mcRacing (Sep 28, 2003)

maybe he added new upgrades to it


----------



## rcbasher_707 (Aug 13, 2006)

Nope, it's still stock, the only reason why i'm mad is because he said he wanted it and stuff, and now he wants to sell it or trade for an rc10. As I said, if I knew he was gonna do that, I would of held on to it.


----------



## broncobill (Jan 5, 2004)

When you sell something to some one, it becomes thiers. What they do with it, is thier business. I am not trying to sound like a jerk or anything, it's just the way it is. This happens all the time. People buy things at a low price, and sell it for more. If you have ever traded in a car, it happens then too.


----------



## rcbasher_707 (Aug 13, 2006)

I learned my lesson from it, rather than selling it, i'll trade it next time.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Um, your point would be? You are saying you want someone else to be responsible for YOUR decisions, that's just....(speechless). Your decision to sell is yours and yours alone, not the person that bought it from you. He can do as he wishes once it is his. Be pissed at yourself for selling it for $35, not him. I can't even believe you asked this question.


----------



## rcbasher_707 (Aug 13, 2006)

hey super, I just need to vent, not have people give me grief, gezz, sorry, I know he can do what he wishes. I can tell people are helpful these days, thanks alot


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Well rcbasher_707 you sold it for 35, which really was your problem, next time look and see what stuff is going for and start from there, becasue if i would have seen it for 35 i would have bought it and sold it for more that is just how this world works, and also on these fourms some people just dont give a crap and say whatever they want to, the best thing is to not pay attention to it, having said that- it really was a bad thing on your part but, just look at it as a learning process and make sure it dont happen again 
also you really shouldnt be mad at the guy, say you bought it for 35 and somebody offered you 85, wouldnt you take it? I would............
HOPE THIS HELPS


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

RCBasher, I feel for you. I'm the same way. If I give someone a good deal I hope that they are going to hold onto what I sold them for a bit. There is a phrase buyer beware, but the seller should also be aware too. 

Unless you know the person, never believe whatever story the buyer tells you about what they are going to do with the stuff. Just sell it for a fair price. If you want to give someone a good deal and that makes YOU feel good, go for it. I used to worry about the things I sold (and still do). I now just take the money or trade and have fun.

Sorry you had to learn a hard lesson. Don't stop being a generous person. Just realize that there are a lot of people willing to take advantage of nice people.


----------



## Craig (Jan 1, 1970)

What's to learn? You sell a product for what you want for it, and you're happy. If the buyer builds a lamp out of it or decides to set it in the street for a semi-truck to flatten just for grins, it should be of no concern to you. If he decides to try and sell it for twice what you sold it for, so what? If he finds someone willing to pay that much for it, maybe you sold it way to cheap or he just found a sucker. Again, shouldn't matter to you. You don't sell something hoping someone will give it a good home like it's an old family pet or something. Being ticked off over this shows a lack of understanding of the buy-n-sell market. I suspect you're a student, right?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Craig, I think the learning involves realizing that once something is sold you have no control over it. Some people like to think they are helping other people out by cutting them a deal. Sometimes that pays and sometimes it doesn't. I think that is the lesson.

Would you sell a $1.00 part for $10.00 if you could get it? Most people would say hell ya!. That is simple economics at work. Sell something to the highest bidder. Well there are suckers like me who want to help others. We take a risk every time we cut someone a deal. I now just sell something for what I think is a fair value and move on. Again, some people care what happens to things they sell. It just doesn't pay to care too much.


----------



## trackman (Aug 5, 2006)

One question ...

Would you feel the same way if he sold it for only $20.00 and he lost $15.00 on the deal ???

When you give someone a gift ,or sell it to them ,it is then theirs and they are responsible for it...

If they don't do with it what you exspect ,then don't give them another one...


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

This sounds like the makings of a good country song.


I sold it for 35.
He sold it for 80.
I've been done wrong. :jest:


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

rcbasher,

Actually, you aren't venting, you are trying to have someone support you in your beliefs. Venting would be being upset and showing your frustration, but you asked if anyone thinks what he did was right. You can take offense at what I said, but it's the same as everyone else has said, I just tend to be more direct and to the point...makes more sense than dragging it out and 'sugar coating' it. If you don't agree, you just don't agree.


----------

